
Detecting Fraud via Rich Kid's Instagram Accounts - nniroclax
http://www.cosmopolitan.com/lifestyle/news/a56276/rich-kids-of-instagram-foiling-corruption/
======
mpbm
A better way to think about security going forward will be WHO you trust,
rather than HOW you trust.

